# Best cinematography lighting kit?



## Brines (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm looking to buy some lights to shoot a short film this summer. Does anyone have any suggestions for a set-up? How much would it cost/

Thanks!
Devin


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

You'll have better luck posting on a cinematography forum. http://www.cinematography.com/index.php?showforum=4

The type of lights used are substantially different than the lighting used for still photography.

As it is, you're post comes nowhere close to providing enough information.


----------



## bdavisx (Feb 17, 2011)

Second using a more focused forum, plus you'll need to have a budget in mind, prices vary all over the place, just like photography gear.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 17, 2011)

ARRI LIGHTING


----------



## jcolman (Feb 20, 2011)

Renting lights is usually better.  That way you get exactly what is required for the scene.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 20, 2011)

Start here:  American Grip Inc.  Have a fat wallet.


----------

